# Do you look like someone famous?



## AnxietyOrange (Aug 16, 2014)

I've always been told I look a lot like Brad Paisley. Not sure if that's good or not, but I guess it's better than being told I look like Steve Buscemi. LOL!

For some reason I'm hell bent on doing a poll; not sure why. Obviously I can't list every human being you might look like, so I'll just ask "yes" or "no" and leave it up to you to post who you or others think you look like.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't know. Do I?


----------



## AnxietyOrange (Aug 16, 2014)

SD92 said:


> I don't know. Do I?


 Actually you do look like someone, but I can't place the face yet. I'll figure it out.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Some people have told me that I look like Clark Kent. I don't see it.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

semi perfect cell


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

AnxietyOrange said:


> Do you look like someone famous?


A few people have told Orlando Bloom that he looks like me.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

No, I have never been told I look like anyone famous.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Gavin Degraw (musician) is my twin.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I've gotten Jason Bateman a few times.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Back when I was living in Asia, I got told I look like Brad Pitt a good number of times. I guess Asians think all westerners look alike. We're all bad at discerning people from other races from one another when we're not used to them.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes. J Mascis.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

I am Famous


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> Hi...


 You look like Obama?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I'm told. Either joke or not. compromise*

When I look in the mirror
I feel I look a bit like my brother. He's dead. He was 30 senior to me. It's nice to see the similarity at my age. I only have old photos of him

I loved finding a B&W photo of my other brother with parents when he was little

Someone said John Simm to me. Couldn't quite make the visual link, but it's kind. I want to look like Matt Damon and that's what I say at the haircutters' shop.

The way my mind works: Recognising shapes & colours

I point out people in public who look like people we know.

Same for cars

visual mapping

I'd do it in sentences / paragraphs too

My eyes & brain work together. Anyone else? Any hunting animal in the wild

Human language is an absolute scrambled mess to me. I'm glad I know it & admit it

My cherished career in 'eye for detail' - accuracy & precision.

Now held back thoroughly by phone calls requiring deep communication skills where I can't hear a word. That's why I get angry with scrambling mumblers

I don't want to hear from anyone I can't see

Lion hunting an antelope. Hiding behind a boulder? Look for another one


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You look like Obama?


brilliant!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

If Ronald Reagan and Jerry Falwell had a baby you would have @*WillYouStopDave*


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

When I was waiting outside before, a random dude told me that I looked like some tennis player. Couldn't make out the name of who he said.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No joke.....Prince William. At least he is decent.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Neither option really. I've been told by a few people that I look like someone famous before online and in real life... And never the same person twice (off the top of my head Kate Moss, Emilie de Ravin, Emily Browning, Kirstin Dunst, Tatiana Maslany and someone from the US Office I forget the name of) I don't think I really look like anyone though.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Raeden said:


> When I was waiting outside before, a random dude told me that I looked like some tennis player. Couldn't make out the name of who he said.


Eugenie Bouchard​


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Others usually say "Uma Thurman in Pulp Fiction"(because of my hair I guess), Bette Davis or Katy Perry. I can see it with Bette Davis(I once saw a picture of her and thought it was of myself), but not the other two.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

pretty much



TenYears said:


> If Ronald Reagan and Jerry Falwell had a baby you would have @*WillYouStopDave*


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I've been told I look like a lot of different female celebrities who don't look anything like each other, let alone like me. Like more than 10 different people. It's usually men pulling names out of thin air saying something they think you'll like, not any real resemblance.

Lauren Mayberry from Chvrches is one I've got from a few people. When I was a teenager I used to look like Enid Coleslaw in Ghost World.



Mr Bacon said:


> Back when I was living in Asia, I got told I look like Brad Pitt a good number of times. I guess Asians think all westerners look alike. We're all bad at discerning people from other races from one another when we're not used to them.


You do look like Brad Pitt. I think I've said that in the picture thread before. You have similar eyes and a similar face shape.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Neither option really. I've been told by a few people that I look like someone famous before online and in real life... And never the same person twice (off the top of my head Kate Moss, Emilie de Ravin, Emily Browning, Kirstin Dunst, Tatiana Maslany and someone from the US Office I forget the name of) I don't think I really look like anyone though.


I can totally see Tatiana Maslany and a young Kate Moss. You have the wide-set eyes and similar features. Also, I'm sorry if this is creepy, but I think you and me look alike.

I think most faces aren't very unique. I'm always seeing people who remind me of someone I know. One of my friends moved away a while ago and he keeps sending me pictures of girls he's met going "doppelganger! she looks like you!".


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> I can totally see Tatiana Maslany and a young Kate Moss. You have the wide-set eyes and similar features. Also, I'm sorry if this is creepy, but I think you and me look alike.
> 
> I think most faces aren't very unique. I'm always seeing people who remind me of someone I know. One of my friends moved away a while ago and he keeps sending me pictures of girls he's met going "doppelganger! she looks like you!".


haha no that's not creepy.  I seem to be bad at noticing when it comes to myself, I don't think I've ever really looked at someone else and thought 'hey, they look like me' but then I can see similarities with other people. Not sure why.

Yeah it's weird you mention that because my friend has been doing the same recently (but without pictures,) he's mentioned about three supposed 'clones' of me in the last couple of months lol.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> You do look like Brad Pitt.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> Eugenie Bouchard​


Nah.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> I've been told I look like a lot of different female celebrities who don't look anything like each other, let alone like me.


You look _exactly_ like a young Anna Nicole Smith (not an insult).










A girl once told me I looked like Christina Ricci. I look nothing like her, plus I don't have a large forehead or a heart-shaped face. I don't really look like any celebrity.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> You look _exactly_ like a young Anna Nicole Smith (not an insult).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Not an insult", and you post that picture? Jeez, that's the highest compliment you could have given me. Thank you, I wish that was true. I would love to have a face like that. She has a much better nose (I have a wide/fat nose), much bigger eyes, more proportional forehead, more feminine jawline, higher symmetry and better proportions in general. The one resemblance I can see is the very prominent chin. I'm embarrassed by this post because it's not normal at all to pick apart faces into components like this, but I'm sure it's a mental habit that a lot of people here will share.

I've only seen a couple of pictures of you on here, but I would say Anne Hathaway. You have eyes like hers and a similar mouth.


----------



## ConfusedMuse (Jan 26, 2011)

Two people have said I look like Sara Gilbert. I wish they hadn't said it. I think it's my hair.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I voted no. Although a couple people comment that I look like Samara from The Ring. I don't get it.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

impefect cell


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

No.
Although my dad said I look like Bruce Lee during one of his drunken episodes.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

that one chick from paramore or demi lovato (i dont look soo mediterranean so maybe it was the fringe) or "a young lana del rey" but i dont look like her imho tbh i dont know if this person even has working eyeballs or maybe some kind of congenital ocular disease that has yet to be diagnosed or what



estse said:


> Yes. J Mascis.


omg

NICE



TenYears said:


> If Ronald Reagan and Jerry Falwell had a baby you would have @*WillYouStopDave*


lol :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I do have a broken nose, so I guess I can see the resemblance?


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

A friend once told me I look like Britney Spears before she went crazy.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

My sister thinks I look like Shia LaBeouf. I had a co worker that called me Brad Keselowski.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

this woman told me i remind her of phoebe cates recently. she said it was the eyes and mouth. maybe i can see some resemblance if i look really hard...


----------

